# Easter Cat Journal (story too)



## provencowgirl (Apr 24, 2011)

Well I had been wanting another cat for a while but never mentioned it to anyone. Finally one day I got to talking about it with my fiance. He liked the idea and so I talked to my parents who were also fine with it. ( we live with my parents because they will be retiring and we will be in charge of the house since they will be traveling alot) Well I had been checking Petfiner since i always look there. It is where i found chisum and mao  none of the cars were really calling me though  So we had went to petsmart since some of the rescues who are in the middle of nowhere will leave some cats there in hopes they get adopted. We had seen a beautiful russian blue but they said that the lady is really screening hard on the potential adopters and have denied all with kids ( so we kinda threw that out the window since we have a 2yr old but he is super good with pets, knows how to treat them and take care of them) So we seen a very cute and beautiful siamese ragdoll mix ( who looks like a snowshoe to me and im willing to bet she is lol) She just watched me through the glass and when i put my hand on it she rubbed up against it. I got to hold her and she laid on my neck lol. It was sadly to late in the night to adopt her ( it was 7:30 and adroptions stop at 7pm) i was heart broken and so we left. Well that was saturday ( day before easter)
I wake up on Easter and notice no one is home. No fiance, no son, no parents. I call them up and they say they has some stuff to go take care of and didnt want to wake me. I was fine with it so i went about what i normally do and went outside to play with the dogs and let them go to the restroom and stuff. Well when they got home my dad came out and said " hey why dont you come in and see you easter gift!" i figured a movie i wanted or something which would of been fine with me, or just a card  I notice there was a beautiful pink cat bed, pink food.water dish, a litter box and a cute little pink coller with a matching bell. I thought maybe for Mao but she has all that stuff and the coller would be WAY to small for her lol. All of the sudden my fiance brought out the beautiful little siamese ragdoll mix ( again imo snowshoe) i think my heart stopped. I was so excited! i couldnt believe it! they all went to go get the stuff and pick her up! She is the cutest thing  she is a bit underweight but we are working on that, and they said she was between 1-2 but i am thinking more of 1 since she is pretty small. 
I am thinking of making this like a journal type thing for her on her progress, since she has been very shy, scared and underweight since easter. 

She has finally started to open up and come out of the closet and room a bit more. She is fine with mao ( my other snowshow cat who is 5) and chisum ( 2yr old lab) but is still leery of winter ( germanshep/rott/??) but is much more relaxed now. She slept above my sons head dang near all night and when she moved she slept on my chest xD so i couldnt move lol. She loves the attention and affection 

Here are some picture  only ones i have right now plan on getting more though :smiles

I plan on making a cat tree so she can climb up there and be able to get down easier lol









The room is messy because i was rearraging stuff- wasnt expecting a new kitty- it is clean now though lol









you can kind of see her lack of weight here- gonna go see the vet this week  for her free checkup


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

What a lovely surprise. She's gorgeous!


----------



## provencowgirl (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks  well it has been going really well since i got her!:smilesshe is coming out of the room on her own, gets along great with the dogs and Mao. She enjoys sleeping in between my legs or on my chest hehe. She is doing so well and is loving all the love and affection she gets which makes me so happy. She loves to talk as well. She is going in for her first nail trimming tomorrow  well would write more but gotta go clean som boxed lol


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Aww! I wish I had a surprise like that!
She's beautiful Your very lucky to have her.


----------

